# Verkaufe S5 135U Teile



## Lars123 (2 Dezember 2004)

Ich möchte ein paar sachen von meiner S5 135U verkaufen vielleicht hat ja jemand interesse, ich würde auch tauschen!!


1* 6AV1242-0AB10
1* 6ES5434-4UA12
5* 6ES5460-4UA12
1* 6ES5470-4UC12

Wenn jemand intersse hat bitte melden!!


----------



## Question_mark (2 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Lars123,


			
				Lars123 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin hab mal eine frage ich hab ne 135u mit 1xDI und 1xDO, aber wenn ich ein programm einspiele dann leuchte sofort die ADF Led.
> Aber wenn ich per software die ausgänge auslese und setze geht es(status variable / steuer Variable)!! mache ich was falsch??


Keine Lust mehr an 135U ???    
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Lars123 (2 Dezember 2004)

ne hab noch lust drauf, aber ich brauch nur DI/DO und keine AI/AO!!!!


----------



## Question_mark (2 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Lars123,


> aber ich brauch nur DI/DO und keine AI/AO!!!!


Nee, heute nicht. Aber morgen oder übermorgen ???  
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Lars123 (3 Dezember 2004)

ich werd die sicher nicht komplett verkaufen da sie schon im einsatz ist!!


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

will keiner??


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

Hi, was soll denn der CP 527 kosten ?


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2005)

Welche CP?

ich hab jetzt noch folgende sachen:

1* 6AS5 530-3LA12
1* 6AV1242-0AB10 
5* 6ES5460-4UA12 
1* 6ES5470-4UC12


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

was soll den die 4-20mA Karte ( 6ES5470-4UC12) kosten , habe aber auch zum Tausch eine VIPA (CP4-BG 62) Karte (PC mit FP,HD,LPT,4xseriell und VGA) :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

Hi,

was kostet die  6AV1242-0AB10  ??


----------



## Lars123 (19 August 2005)

Ups ein bisschen spät 

Noch interesse??


----------

